# Five ten alternatives?



## legitposter (Feb 16, 2015)

What are some competitor options to five ten? Must be as lightweight and grippy soled as five ten... does such an object exist?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Most shoe manufacturers these days are offering competition. Look at Shimano, Giro, etc. There are others, too.

What exactly are you looking for, though? It sounds like you're looking for a 5.10 shoe that's not a 5.10 shoe.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Harold said:


> It sounds like you're looking for a 5.10 shoe that's not a 5.10 shoe.


Yes and no, maybe or maybe not? but exactly!or not! 

seriously though,,I've looked into other shoes also wanting something cheaper or different(usually cheaper),,and always come back to the 5.10's,,,they work,and their comfy:thumbsup:


----------



## legitposter (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah I'm looking for alternatives because 5.10s are so ugly. I don't care how I look when I ride but 5.10s make my 33 year old self look like I'm 14.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

legitposter said:


> Yeah I'm looking for alternatives because 5.10s are so ugly. I don't care how I look when I ride but 5.10s make my 33 year old self look like I'm 14.


Quit whining, you whippersnapper. They're fine for my 35yr old self.

FWIW, I wear the Freeriders.

IME, most of the other alternatives are either less fashionable (take the Shimanos for example), or pretty much also look like skate shoes.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

I just picked up a pair of these. They feel great, but I confess no experience riding with them yet due to winter's arrival. Some other people in the store had them and raved about them, so we shall see.


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

The last time I needed new kicks, I realized everything but 5.10 was sort of a gamble and not one I was likely to win. They were expensive but the Impact VXI shoes have provided amazing pedal traction, are light, protective, and have been durable. In black, they don't really stand out among other biking shoes, clipless or flat.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

DZR has come out with some platform pedal shoes. They look very dapper and my fit your high standards.
5.10s are pretty boss though....spitfires are my favorite.


----------



## BluePitch (Sep 13, 2009)

legitposter said:


> Yeah I'm looking for alternatives because 5.10s are so ugly. I don't care how I look when I ride but 5.10s make my 33 year old self look like I'm 14.


I'm 42 and have three pair, black Hellcats to clip in, grey Freeriders when I'm going for the skater look, and black/white/green Sam Hill Impacts when I'm going for the clown shoe effect. WHO CARES how they look! They WORK as intended.


----------



## jon23 (Jul 7, 2015)

I hesitated at buying the 5.10's due to looks and price. I got over the looks due to the quality and the price was awesome on amazon (depending on your size). There are some less flashy color combos too if you look for them.


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

Look at Adidas shoes, they purchased 510

I have these, they work great. And they don't have the skater look. They are slightly less grippy than the 510, but not by much

adidas Outdoor Terrex Swift Solo Black/Black/Carbon - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

Going to try these next

adidas Outdoor Terrex Solo - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have some Teva shoes. They're good, but a little heavy. 

And they look like skater shoes. or sk8r shoes. or sk hater shoes. or shoes.


----------



## typo (Jul 30, 2015)

nike sb dunk low, nike sb dunk high, nike sb blazer. i ride those shoes with flat pedals and have never slipped off. they are insanely grippy. 

so much so that when i went to kick of a wall ride when falling, they gripped so hard my foot twisted 90 degrees left snapping my ankle. haha


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Well, I'm 47 and have been wearing Five Ten Spitfires for a couple of years. I actually think they are fairly understated in looks. But even as "lower-end" Five Tens, they've worked great for me (mostly XC riding with a little bit of moderate trail mixed in). Just got the Freeriders for Christmas and expect even greater things from them. And I happen to love the looks too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

